# Smash 4 Details revealed



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Project Sora director Masahiro Sakurai discusses all things Smash Brothers during the latest segment of the popular Iwata Asks.
> 
> As I’m sure the majority of you are aware the game is coming to both Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. A lot of questions about the game remain unanswered though, especially the way that the two games will interact with each other. Anyway, here’s some of Sakura’s thoughts and musings regarding the highly anticipated game.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## prowler (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Iwata summed it the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U version.


I hope they don't dumb down the 3DS version, making stuff only available for the Wii U while 3DS players are left out.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the connectivity and using your personal trained characters on Wii u.
I hope you can control them using a 3DS too


----------



## Langin (Jun 13, 2011)

You know Ill shut my bitchy Nintendo mouth for this time you know. No fan boy-talk for once.

I think this game will be okay. Lets hope they balance the characters a bit etc. update visuals add something people will hype the hell off.

I am happy if they do what I said.

Also don't add to many new characters this could lead to make it more unbalanced. Take Ike from Brawl if your using it right its way to overpowered. It becomes boring to play Smash and you'll lose your interest on some moments. This is my personal experience.

Of course make it Nintendo ONLY. Sonic is okay(since people can play with him) Snake would also be no problem but let the rest OUT of it. Simon Belmont for example try to think about his attacks. They need to be balanced and smooth. Thats HARD work. And if they will use the Final Smashes again then I really would like to see a good offensive attack, so freaking crosses are so dissorentating. I cannot remember a character using a big item to throw to others while they are in Final Smash. Make it like Castlevania Judgment.(Simon's Final Smash)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Lets hope they balance the characters a bit



Heh, that was a nice joke.

Smash Bros. is more about just having fun than actually being a fighting game. There's nothing wrong with that, but they're just atrocious at character balancing. That being said, most characters are usable to decent success, so odds are you can play as a favorite.

I probably will be skipping this generation's Smash Bros. I bought my Wii for SSBB and I liked it a lot, but my Wii basically gathered dust for a good time after I finished having fun with it. If it wasn't for piracy it would probably still be gathering dust. It was unfortunately a console seller but it kept me out of the HD loop for years until I had enough money for a Xbox 360.

EDIT: To clarify, basically I won't be playing this version because I won't be buying the consoles.

Plus I'm enjoying the shit out of Marvel vs. Capcom 3 and it seems to be my favorite fighter this generation (outside of Dissidia, but that's not really a fighter).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like that idea that means you'd need both the wii u and 3ds to play it properly...


----------



## Langin (Jun 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo does since they get more money.

Thats why.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah fuck that idea their trying to pull the same shit they did with WW!


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 13, 2011)

well lets just hope you'll just have to buy the game once


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 13, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, I hope I can stille play it like a normal Super Smash Bros. game.


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 13, 2011)

They don't want to increase the character roster? Uhh that just slightly killed the excitement for me.


----------



## Langin (Jun 13, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> They don't want to increase the character roster? Uhh that just slightly killed the excitement for me.



They will add some characters I can tell that. Don't worry about that, since I understand and he does not want to add 50 maybe 10 would be good enough. Really its hard to chose already the last thing they want at Nintendo is to make it hard for us.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> They don't want to increase the character roster? Uhh that just slightly killed the excitement for me.


They don't want to _just_ increase the character roster. They want to do that and more.


If they make the 3DS version just single player I'll hate them forever.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Never liked these games and never understood why there's such a big fuzz over it. I like Tekken a lot, but this just seems to be a tad too advanced and pro for my liking. I get the same feeling with Pokemon games. All the people playing online are way too serious and care about EV and IV or whatever, I don't give a fuck, I just want to train and battle, that's it.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2011)

I just hope that the 3DS version doesn't get left out in terms of features and content compared to the Wii U version. That would majorly suck.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just don't nerf Mr. G&W and I'll be happy


----------



## injected11 (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless it's possible to "train" your character using only the Wii U version, odds are I won't be buying either version. Not sinking THAT much money into a series that underwhelmed me in its last game.

BTW, they already had the stat-boosting idea in Brawl, via stickers.


----------



## Coto (Jun 13, 2011)

Story mode should have parts of different sagas. Like fox riding his arwing, snake doing a MGS system style mission, etc

Multiplayer should be like a mini Smash Brawl including smash ball, featuring mario rpg characters, final fantasy characters (the most famous ones, like sephirot), etc.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. I think the characters do need to be more balanced for exactly Satanagel's reason. I used to play SSBB for fun as one of my favourite games. But ever since one of my friends heard of it he's now overly obsessed. He takes things too seriously and as a result he kills me every time. Then say I pick Ganondorf he will go and pick someone fast such as Sonic. This is why they need to be balanced.


----------



## Zaiga (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't like the idea of leveling up characters. I'm extremely hesistant as to what is going to happen, Brawl was alright, but Melee was more my thing. I wish Sakurai would continue along the Melee path but I know he won't.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the idea of "experience" and am glad they're innovating and learning from Melee to Brawl mistakes.  I can't wait.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait... trained characters?
There goes fair multiplayer matches.

I'm still super hyped to play this game, I really love the series and can't wait to hold it in my hands.


----------



## F. Lobot (Jun 13, 2011)

Transfarring confirmed.


----------



## Quanno (Jun 13, 2011)

Even more reason to get the Wii U


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mind=blown. Now don't blog every single secret of the game!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2011)

*Orgasm~* In hearing this news. I think they're gonna make it like pokemon and have them level up to gain new move sets that you can customize to your liking. This would make the gameplay very dynamic.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wouldn't gaining experience on 3DS version and using that character on your WiiU version online mode disrupt the balance of online matches thus making the matches kinda worthless and one sided?? .-. I hope Sakurai knows what he is doing. Don't mess it up please.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wouldn't gaining experience on 3DS version and using that character on your WiiU version online mode disrupt the balance of online matches thus making the matches kinda worthless and one sided?? .-. I hope Sakurai knows what he is doing. Don't mess it up please.



I HIGHLY doubt they'll force you to use custom characters from the 3DS version, or if they'll even allow you to use them in random online multiplayer matches. It'll probably be like Pokemon Stadium - you can use your own pokemon, or use the "stock" pokemon. Likewise, you can use your "Custom" Mario, or you can use the 'Stock' Mario. They'll probably limit the custom characters to friends only, or, at the very least, give you an option to disable them. 

Or maybe they'll make some kind of awesome story mode where the characters are beefed up via EXP and stuff, netting you money to buy stages, unlock characters, etc. And of course, it'll be entirely optional, like in Brawl. Would sound good to me.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jun 13, 2011)

If they make a new story mode i hope it actually turns out to be good this time :/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 13, 2011)

@Windaga - That sounds plausible. May actually work.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd guess online would be separated in tiers, so you fight with people of your level. That's used a lot nowadays.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 13, 2011)

Ugh... I HOPE you can still play online with the 3DS version. If they water it down and make the Wii U version the "good" one I will be so pissed.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Ugh... I HOPE you can still play online with the 3DS version. If they water it down and make the Wii U version the "good" one I will be so pissed.


The Wii U version *will* be the good one.

Let's just hope the 3DS version isn't the one that's shit.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm thinking the 3DS version will be better right now, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 13, 2011)

Its gonna be worse than Brawl. I called it.

Melee2gud. Get at me. I find smash64 much more fun than Brawl too.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Get at me.


Please don't.  The internet is one of the few places in which I don't have to endure the crappy modern teenage slang of my peers.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear God, yes.
I feel the same way.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the 3DS version even comes out that is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wait... trained characters?
> There goes fair multiplayer matches.



I have a feeling it'll be like Dissida to some extent but it'll of course have a level cap and stuff. Although it'll mean if you want to be viable in multiplayer, unless there's an option to do it without "trained mods" on, you'll have to grind your character to whatever the max is.

I still don't see what was wrong with just sticking to the original formula, adding new characters and stages, and maybe mixing some things up a bit. Maybe some different action mapping, counter attacks, stuff like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2011)

I wasn't really mad 'bout Smash Bros.,


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jun 13, 2011)

As long as it:

1. Looks as good as Brawl did
2. Plays as well as Melee did
3. Is as "party-friendly" as 64 was
4. Has 3rd party Characters

I'll be grateful. Hell, what am I saying, Im grateful we're getting another Smash Bros at ALL, let alone_ two_.


----------



## lizard81288 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats true. He said if it gets to be too much, they'll cancel the game and focus on the wiiu version.

I hope this doesn't end up like pokemon, where i have to buy both versions to get all the features. I still don't know if i'll get the wiiu. The wii, while great, really only had 1st party support and if the wiiu continues that trend, i'd doubt i'd get one.

The 3ds has 8Gs to work with, so in theory, they could even port brawl to the 3ds. 

I would like some new characters, but to be honest, i can't see them adding too much these days. maybe about 10 more to go, if that, before they start picking from the bottom of the barrel. I'll be watching both versions very closely.

also, i want the dojo updates too


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> You know Ill shut my bitchy Nintendo mouth for this time you know. No fan boy-talk for once.
> 
> I think this game will be okay. Lets hope they balance the characters a bit etc. update visuals add something people will hype the hell off.
> 
> ...



The more characters the funner the match just make them completely diverse same with items,assists, etc. And it's Smash Bros. You gotta love it. Brawl was amazing even though it did have some problems.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 13, 2011)

just destroy Ike, meta knight and pit and I'll be happy.

Seriously, these guys are WAAAAAAAAAY to overpowered.

oh and add DLC characters. that'd be just AWESOME!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd like the 3DS version to offer something to different with the series, fans will bitch so I think its a good thing that that's what the devs are thinking.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But but they can't.  I like those characters and would be surprise if Pit didn't come over. 

More Pit characters may come? 

I'll trust them, I have never been overall disappointed by SSB.

Base on what happens, I'll get both.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> just destroy Ike, meta knight and pit and I'll be happy.
> 
> Seriously, these guys are WAAAAAAAAAY to overpowered.
> 
> oh and add DLC characters. that'd be just AWESOME!


I doubt Ike and Meta Knight will be in SSB4, but I'm almost sure Pit will be.

Also, I'm not much of an "online gamer", but I really hope they expand the online for this one,l it has *a lot* of potential.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Can we get the topic changed please? the name of the game is not SMASH4. WTF????

SMASH 4 sounds so gay. even gayer than catboys screen name.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Can we get the topic changed please? the name of the game is not SMASH4. WTF????
> 
> SMASH 4 sounds so gay. even gayer than catboys screen name.



There's no official name so it's technically "Super Smash Bros. 4" for now. AKA Smash 4.

Stop using the term "gay" to negatively describe things. It's really annoying and makes you look like a retarded middle schooler.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> just destroy Ike, meta knight and pit and I'll be happy.
> 
> Seriously, these guys are WAAAAAAAAAY to overpowered.
> 
> oh and add DLC characters. that'd be just AWESOME!


I like the idea of extra content. They could also add stages via SpotPass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DLC isn't really extra content, it's just content they cut from the game, content they couldn't have in time for the launch, or content they couldn't fit on the disc. It's basically just a way to make you pay more for a game after you buy it.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dangerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt use the term gay to negatively describe anything. gay is neither positive nor negative, its just gay. if u think its negative then u hate gays. so u r the middleschooler. and if u r a middleschooler than catboy will beat u up for talkin shit about hom0s.

call the game smash bros!!! what the fuck is smash4??? Smash Cars for playstation? Smash TV? Theres a game called Smash Frenzy 4. 

but this game is smash BROTHERS!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if it says free on the 3DS. I doubt it....

[youtube]vkQTgjGboWQ[/youtube]


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

are they really going to call it SMASH 4. its all about the *BROTHERS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> are they really going to call it SMASH 4. its all about the *BROTHERS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, there's no official name for it yet. We're calling it Smash 4 as an abbreviation.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

koopas, the troopas, the Princess and the others, hangin' with the plumbers, you'll be hooked on the 

*B R O T H E R S!*


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 13, 2011)

Train your characters, i hate the idea! i want to be able to jump in and play when a wherever like at home or a friends without the hassle of grinding my character to be strong enough to have a fair chance, heck i don't understand how the stickers worked on brawl and could not careless about them


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 13, 2011)

Would be exciting, but I'm not going to get either the Wii U or the 3DS.  Whatever.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

skateboard34 said:
			
		

> Would be exciting, but I'm not going to get either the Wii U or the 3DS.  Whatever.



sucks to be u


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

mudassirul said:
			
		

> Train your characters, i hate the idea! *i want to be able to jump in and play when a wherever like at home or a friends without the hassle of grinding my character to be strong enough to have a fair chance*, heck i don't understand how the stickers worked on brawl and could not careless about them



hey dumbass, did u even read the article? they wrote a whole paragraph+ about why thats not a problem!! next time try reading before u complain about something being wrong with it that is not really wrong with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"What Sakurai hopes to do is have the 3DS version of Smash Bros. allow players to build up their character through battle and rewards, then take their custom character to the Wii U version to face off against everyone. He feels it could be nice if they can make the “personal” portable space and the stadium-like “public” console space mesh together.

*Iwata summed it the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U versio*n."


----------



## Windaga (Jun 13, 2011)

mudassirul said:
			
		

> Train your characters, i hate the idea! i want to be able to jump in and play when a wherever like at home or a friends without the hassle of grinding my character to be strong enough to have a fair chance, heck i don't understand how the stickers worked on brawl and could not careless about them



And, as I'm sure you saw, you didn't need to use them, nor where they usable in multiplayer. The customizing will likely just be an option. 

What I'd love to see, though, would be costume customization. You know - official costumes. I'd like to be able to customize what Samus' armor looks like, for example. It doesn't need to effect the stats in anyway - just purely cosmetic. I think it'd add a really personal flare to the series. 

And apparently, Capcom isn't out of the running for acceptable third party characters, either, so I'm excited to see the roster.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope it doesn't have freaking clones this time. They said Brawl wouldn't have any, but it had more then the others, some characters even had 2 clones.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 13, 2011)

The only thing that worries me, is if they decide to make these transferable characters Mii's

We have enough games that have those blasted abominations of who knows what in them. We don't need another vessel for them.

Now if you get to design your own character and his moveset, then this'll be freaking awesome, and I'll be sold on getting a 3DS. Otherwise I'm skeptical about it. Still nice to see that they're going to be making one for a handheld for once, it's almost perfect.

Of course I have no doubt that it will have some multi-player in case one decides not to get the Wii U.



-Give Luigi lightning based attacks by the way, I don't see him using fireballs in the M&L Series, or in most games anymore anyways.
-Remove ****ing tripping...god I hate tripping.
-Nerf Meta-knight, but make him still usable.
-Moar bosses! 
-Nerf or kill off Ike. Roy was much cooler anyways.
-Hyrule 64 back, Nao!
-Fountain of Dreams
-Mewtwo, but make him less prone to getting flung off the stage like a pussy. For being a medium-heavyweight he sure seems to have low aerial resistance.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Hope it doesn't have freaking clones this time. They said Brawl wouldn't have any, but it had more then the others, some characters even had 2 clones.


Clones? No one had the same move sets... 

Like Dr.Mario and Mario.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually KingVamps right, Doctor Mario had somewhat different movesets, I seem to remember him hitting harder and stronger than Mario, but being slower. His jump also from what I remember was not as good as Mario's. His Pills were also more annoying than the fireballs.

He's still what I would call a pseudo-clone though, but that's just me.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think Pit is going anywhere now that they're releasing Uprising.

And I don't want them to remove broken characters. They should just change them to make the game more balanced.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dangerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the feeling he is one.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the DLC.  In Fable's case, that's exactly what it is.  In Fallout 3's, not so much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're still basically clones. They both had the same move set (B was to throw a bouncing projectile, Down+B was spin, Up+B was that jump thing, Side+B was deflect), just a bit of a difference in power and speed (not as drastic as say Ganondorf and Captain Falcon, though). They still kept a bunch of clones though that had minor differences (Toon Link is basically a reskinned Young Link, Luigi is still there, they added Lucas, kept Falco and added Wolf, Ganondorf is still there, and I think that's all of them).


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> They're still basically clones. They both had the same move set (B was to throw a bouncing projectile, Down+B was spin, Up+B was that jump thing, Side+B was deflect), just a bit of a difference in power and speed (not as drastic as say Ganondorf and Captain Falcon, though). They still kept a bunch of clones though that had minor differences (Toon Link is basically a reskinned Young Link, Luigi is still there, they added Lucas, kept Falco and added Wolf, Ganondorf is still there, and I think that's all of them).


ok...What wrong with "clones" that not exactly the same?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've got a huge library of characters but they decided to just include similar characters and give them similar move sets. I'd rather them have different characters with different move sets (although I do use Lucas a lot).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Iwata summed it the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U version."



so building up what does that mean level up like a rpg char? if that's the case than peeps will just lvl the hell out of their char on the 3ds and bring them into the wii u and be better every time. i don't like that idea 1 bit.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 14, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you dont like it, dont use it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3DS connectivity will not be required. 

i hope more games do stuff like this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be online think about it moron instead of typing shit out of your fingers. fucking newbs


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 14, 2011)

I really don't know about this anymore... If the 3DS version is just gonna be some type of infinite training, I'd expect it to be a 3DSWare download for free. I need multiplayer, goddammit!


----------



## Windaga (Jun 14, 2011)

I think the only "clone" in Brawl is Toon Link - all of the other characters (Falco/Wolf, Lucas, and Luigi) might have similar B moves (even though they all possess different qualities, so they aren't the same moves), but most, if not all of their A moves are completely different - and A moves out rank B moves in sheer number. They have different stats, too (weight, speed, strength, etc) - so I wouldn't call them clones. They play completely different. Having 4 similar moves isn't enough, I don't think. 

I don't know what to think about Ganondorf. He IS a clone of Falcon, but he plays so vastly different from Falcon that it's hard to say. I do know that he deserved a different move set, though. He's a versatile character - he could've made an awesome blend of Link and Zelda, but NOPE. 

I think this clears up the clone deal pretty nicely.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's what they are.  They are clones of the other characters.  That's what they're unofficially categorized as, just as Windaga linked to.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jun 14, 2011)

lol i know something they could do, you know the trophys that yuo find like on brawl and melee of the characters? with spotpass you can earn them like the pokedex 3d. that could eb cool,


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOMEBOYS CHILLIN IN DA CRIB N U COM IN DER HATIN WIT UR GRAMMAR
Y U SO MAD HOMESLICE, U CANT STAND R MAD SKILLZ BIZZNITCH?
(Is that "modern" slang or shit rapper slang?)

And I'm excited for a portable Smash Bros, finally. I sincerely hope that half-assed games that should be eShop exclusive seeing a retail release doesn't become a habit for Nintendo, though.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 14, 2011)

What Ganondorf really should get is something like a mix of his current set, with attacks similar to those seen in TP (If that's the Ganondorf they keep. His current attacks may be similar to those of Captain Falcon, but he does play vastly different (Slower, Heavier, harder hitting, more stun)

He could change his moveset when he draws his sword and taunts, or something like that.

Or if worse comes to worse, we could add in Toon Ganondorf (Or as I call him Shogun Ganondorf). If I remember correctly Toon Ganondorf hardly used his fists outside of punching Zelda in the Wind Waker, so he'd make a great non-clone alternate of Ganondorf.


----------



## serpenter (Jun 15, 2011)

What about single player story mode. Subspace was fine - though the harder difficulties a bit poorly done. However i think it'd be more interesting for it to be based of the lore of the characters, rather than sidelining bowser and dorf for that taboo guy, let them guys have the leading role.

That said, master hand is fine. I just think the subspace characters were generally uninspired =/

And personally, i would like to see a decent number of new characters. I'd also like to see alterations to old characters, based on their current, more recent games. Luigi getting his poltergust, give falco an airwing, base pit on the new kid Icarus game etc. 

Hopefully the wii U allows game updates, as the current gen consoles do. Balancing issues could be resolved this way, after all - though as long as all characters are reasonably usable, and we don't end up with another metaknight, the game should be fine.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 15, 2011)

All that matters to me are two things:
1)That you can interconnect between the two versions, or at least play the 'fighting' on both versions, if you can't interconnect so be it, but it would be fucking good if you could.

2)That they can actually add shit in as they go, instead of rushing to get characters in like Sonic last moment, allow them to add as they go, perhaps having even some sort of shop if they want for all I car,e I'd pay for the characters, I just want the option to have them. People like Klonoa, Roy, Mewtwo, all of them, want them, and more.

I'd prefer not paying for them, but the option should be there, paid for or not.


----------



## Mana94 (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't want a Wii U, so they need to gtfo with this connectivity stuff.
I think that being able to hold matches between the 3DS and Wii U would be cool, but building up chars JUST for the Wii U sounds dumb.

It sounds like they are gonna be lazy and not give us a full handheld smash bros. And I dont think they'll end up even adding VS mode to the 3DS because they're gonna be cheap :/


----------

